# Replacement window for autosleeper symbol



## HH66 (Oct 19, 2008)

Hi,
I'm looking for a window for my Symbol. It's the narrow one above the sink. The information on it states that it is a Parapress window and it has
PPRS - 1-XT
D2261
on it. I've measured it and get 94mmx270mm which seems a bit irregular so I'm guessing that the 'real' size is 950x280. All the sites I've found on the internet seem to sell much larger windows ie at least 400mm deep. Any suggestions?
Thanks
HH


----------



## tinkering (Dec 8, 2007)

*window*

Try this company,

www.eeco-ltd.com

01274 679524/5/6

They made me one that had split, you will have to box your old one up, they will collect ,it make a new one then send it back.

Take care Les :wink:


----------



## HH66 (Oct 19, 2008)

Thanks. I'll send them an email. I'm a bit reluctant to leave the van on the drive with a missing window at this time of year though. It may have to wait.
HH


----------



## tinkering (Dec 8, 2007)

*window*

May I suggest to fill the void, a piece of 3mm plywood cut oversize plus two/three pieces of batten also oversize in length, pre drill six/nine holes in the plywood, with some help (the helper will have to offer up and hold the batten inside the window aperture) screw together, duct tape the edges void filled.

Take care Les.


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Hi

Have you asked Autosleepers spares dept. if they have one ...even if they don't have one I am betting they will guide you or get one for you.
Give them a call on Monday.

Mike


----------



## HH66 (Oct 19, 2008)

Thanks for suggestions. Have emailed Autosleepers but might ring tomorrow. Van due for a servive this month so might ask dealer to help with problem. (And charge me an arm and a leg no doubt)
HH


----------

